# RPL for Australia Visa



## cyberdanes (Jan 30, 2018)

I applied for ACS evaluation and was told that my education does not meet the required criteria. I am being asked to fill an APL application. 

category 189 ANZCO code 261312

My Profile:
4 years B Tech in Mechanical Engineering.
9 years IT experience without gap
30 years age
IELTS band 8 ( R-9, L-8.5, S-7.5, W-7)

I have a couple of queries:
1) Is it possible to have RPL rejected? Should I use professional help or do it myself?
2) Does the total number of years of experience get reduced in case of RPL?
3) Is it possible to have a sample RPL? Searching online, I am only getting templates.
4) With the profile above, what would be the points I can expect? Would it be sufficient for 189 without state nomination?

Any help/pointers would be much appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## sarim1984 (Sep 13, 2015)

ACS will deduct 6 years from your total experience in case of RPL report. you will end up with 3 years experience which will give you 5pts.
Your points will be
Age: 30pts
Qualification: 15 pts (assuming you have comparable to AQF Bachelors degree)
Exp: 5pts
English: 10pts

Total pts for 189 would be 60.

I would highly recommend you to get 79 each in PTE to claim 20pts for English. Since you already have a good score in IELTs, it would be easy for you to achieve 79pts in PTE.

For ACS RPL, PM me for further details.
Thank you,


----------



## ausimmigration (Nov 7, 2012)

Hi Cyberdanes,

I cleared my RPL Last year. If you need any help, PM me.


----------



## mridulrajk (Apr 17, 2017)

ausimmigration said:


> Hi Cyberdanes,
> 
> I cleared my RPL Last year. If you need any help, PM me.


Hi folks,

Could someone please help me with the RPL preparation here. Any pointers or advise deeply appreciated.

Cheers


----------



## gauravk.tiet (Apr 3, 2019)

*RPL for Australia Visa ACS*

Hi Folks,

I have just received below response from my assessor on ACS:

_Your qualifications have been assessed as not meeting the ACS educational requirements for this application type.

We would like to provide you the opportunity to change your application type to a Recognition of Prior Learning application (RPL).

To proceed with a RPL application, please complete the following actions:

Action No: 1 - Please submit an additional payment of $200.00 AUD

* Credit Card - to pay online via credit card, please click here.
* Paypal - to pay online via Paypal, please click here.

Action No: 2 - Please complete an ACS Project Report Form

Please attach your completed ACS Recognition of Prior Learning Form in PDF file format to this email._

I am a Mechanical engineer who is working in Software industry from last 13 years. Now, i need to apply for ACS. Can someone who has done it before guide me on Do's and Don'ts and best way to get positive assessment? How is the rejection rate in RPLs?

Thanks in advance
GK


----------



## gauravk.tiet (Apr 3, 2019)

Hi Cyberdanes,

I am also in similar boat as you were. Is it possible for you to share your experience of writing an RPL? Any help on RPL would help me immensely.

Regards
GK


----------



## vivek_ntm (Feb 10, 2017)

gauravk.tiet said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I have just received below response from my assessor on ACS:
> 
> ...


Hi Gaurav,

I was in a similar situation too. ACS gave me a chance to submit application as RPL. I had bachelor in mechanical engineering and worked in IT industry (ICT BA role) for 11 years.

My RPL application was accepted and 6 years were deducted and I was left with just over 5 years of ICT BA experience to claim points.

General tips:
- Explain on how you gained experience in the first 2-3 years, give example of project and your role and how you learnt (example if you were assigned as junior programmer, on how your team lead gave you the programming tasks and how you learnt programming on job)
- List all the trainings that you attended, especially in the first 3 years. Example: if your company sent you for external training or had in house training, list the course title and the content of training, make sure you list especially the ones close to you nominated occupation.
-Do not copy RPL from others, plagiarism is strictly prohibited.
- RPL is considered in lieu of formal education in the role you are applying, so the focus is mainly on how you learnt to become a professional in your nominated role. So try to explain all the projects, tasks, training that you received in first 2 years and how you applied these learning next few years through examples of projects. Example : you may have shadowed some senior engineer for few years and then were assigned a project as lead engineer. Explain your journey from trainee/apprentice to professional level.

Above are just examples to give you an idea on application but do not copy the same.

The RPL form itself is self explanatory and if you fill in 2-3 paragraphs per section you will most likely be ok.


----------



## gauravk.tiet (Apr 3, 2019)

*Thanks*

Thanks a lot Vivek for such a detailed information.

God bless you! I really appreciate your comments.

Thanks once again. Such a valuable information. I only have one question:

I do remember all the trainings i did in-house but those in-house trainings don't provide any certificate. So, Can we provide information regarding such trainings even if we don't have certificates for those?

Regards
GK


----------



## vivek_ntm (Feb 10, 2017)

gauravk.tiet said:


> Thanks a lot Vivek for such a detailed information.
> 
> God bless you! I really appreciate your comments.
> 
> ...


Hi Gaurav,

I didn't submit any certificates either, just the training topics and few lines on the training.

Good Luck!


----------



## gauravk.tiet (Apr 3, 2019)

vivek_ntm said:


> Hi Gaurav,
> 
> I didn't submit any certificates either, just the training topics and few lines on the training.
> 
> Good Luck!


Hi Vivek,

I would like to 'Thank You' with all my heart. My RPL is accepted. Your provided info was useful.

Thanks
GK


----------



## gauravk.tiet (Apr 3, 2019)

Hi Vivek,

One quick question, if you can help please.

Since i have received my ACS assessment, but they had indicated that my B.E. was not in line with my profession, but that doesn't mean I can't claim Bachelor degree points in my PR application. Right?
I mean Mechanical engineering degree will earn me required points even if it's not in line with my profession, which is software engineer. Am i right?

regards
GK


----------



## Smarffy (Dec 19, 2012)

gauravk.tiet said:


> Hi Vivek,
> 
> One quick question, if you can help please.
> 
> ...




You will have to get your education evaluated by vetassess. It’s called points test advice. You will be able to claim points then. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mridulrajk (Apr 17, 2017)

ACS would be able to do an assessment for Mechanical Engineers for Software Engineers with IT professional back ground. Ground rule being, they would deduct by default 6 years from the experience.


----------



## gauravk.tiet (Apr 3, 2019)

mridulrajk said:


> ACS would be able to do an assessment for Mechanical Engineers for Software Engineers with IT professional back ground. Ground rule being, they would deduct by default 6 years from the experience.


Thanks Sir,

Just to confirm, no need for Vetassess to claim education 15 points if ACS+RPL is positive. Right? Please confirm.


----------



## mridulrajk (Apr 17, 2017)

gauravk.tiet said:


> Thanks Sir,
> 
> Just to confirm, no need for Vetassess to claim education 15 points if ACS+RPL is positive. Right? Please confirm.


Going by what I have experienced yes you dont have to go through Vetassess. The fee for ACS with RPL is around AUD 550 vs normal fee of AUD 500. Hope you did choose that accordingly.


----------



## vivek_ntm (Feb 10, 2017)

gauravk.tiet said:


> Hi Vivek,
> 
> I would like to 'Thank You' with all my heart. My RPL is accepted. Your provided info was useful.
> 
> ...


Hi Gaurav,

Congrats on your RPL application acceptance.

Regarding your question on whether you need assessment by Vetassess for your degree, I'm not so sure. I did see somewhere in the group but cannot find the thread that says that ACS with RPL was accepted and a separate vetasses for BE degree was not needed.

My situation was different as I also had a Master degree in IT but still needed RPL as most of experience I wanted to claim was prior to completing the master degree. So ACS gave me major for my Master degree but still 6 years were deducted, and ACS report said my master degree was assessed to be in line with experience. Hope I didnt confuse you.


----------



## gauravk.tiet (Apr 3, 2019)

mridulrajk said:


> Going by what I have experienced yes you dont have to go through Vetassess. The fee for ACS with RPL is around AUD 550 vs normal fee of AUD 500. Hope you did choose that accordingly.


Yes, i did the same and RPL application is approved as well. But, in results letter, ACS hasn't mentioned anything regarding my education, only experience related details. I hope that is fine.Thanks.


----------



## gauravk.tiet (Apr 3, 2019)

vivek_ntm said:


> Hi Gaurav,
> 
> Congrats on your RPL application acceptance.
> 
> ...


Thanks Vivek for your response. Appreciate!


----------



## tuskigupta (Jul 30, 2019)

Hi Folks,

I have just received below response from my assessor on ACS:

Your qualifications have been assessed as not meeting the ACS educational requirements for this application type.

We would like to provide you the opportunity to change your application type to a Recognition of Prior Learning application (RPL).

To proceed with a RPL application, please complete the following actions:

Action No: 1 - Please submit an additional payment of $200.00 AUD

* Credit Card - to pay online via credit card, please click here.
* Paypal - to pay online via Paypal, please click here.

Action No: 2 - Please complete an ACS Project Report Form

Please attach your completed ACS Recognition of Prior Learning Form in PDF file format to this email.

I am a Business Analyst, working in Software industry from last 11 years. I have done Bachelor of Pharmacy (4 years) and MBA (2 years) and started working in IT industry as BA. 
My IELTS score: L:8 R:8.5 W:7 S:7
I have 30 days to change my ACS application. Can someone who has done it before guide me on below points:

1) Do's and Don'ts and best way to get positive assessment? 
2) Should i writ the RPL on my own or outsource it?
3) Any good agency to get this work ? I hardly have any time to do this work with work pressure and I dont want to take any chance of rejection as well 
4) I am giving points to my husband as spouse dependent thus how much points can i give I clear RPL assessment and 
5) Will I be able to give any points in case my RPL is rejected?

Will appreciate response on the above query.

Thanks in advance
Tuski


----------



## ram16 (Aug 3, 2019)

Hi Tuski,

I got the same response from ACS.

Did you write the RPL by your own or outsource it? 

I need help to write my RPL. Please help me.



tuskigupta said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I have just received below response from my assessor on ACS:
> 
> ...


----------



## ammy8425 (Jan 5, 2019)

Hi All,

Just received my ACS skill assessment per below.

Your qualifications have been assessed as not meeting the ACS educational requirements for this application type.

We would like to provide you the opportunity to change your application type to a Recognition of Prior Learning application (RPL).

To proceed with a RPL application, please complete the following actions:


Action No: 1 - Please submit an additional payment of $200.00 AUD

Action No: 2 - Please complete an ACS Project Report Form

Action No. 3 - for the above to be successful please also provide:

Certified copy of detailed employer reference or third party Statutory Declaration for your experience at Capgemini - Digital signatures are not accepted. Please ensure if they are used in a Stat dec that a digital signature cannot be 'witnessed'. 

Can someone please share or provide and input how to fill the form and what all the information is required for action no 2 and for my work experience for capgemini do I need to create SD?


----------

